# Swedish: så att/ att



## Eline0909

Ring mig ikväll så att (att) förneka vore omöjligt

Ring mig ikväll att förneka vore omöjligt (låter det rätt?)

Call me tonight so that to reject would be impossible


Jag försöker förstå ifall engelskans _so that_ motsvarar  bara _så_ eller _så att._ Om det är _så att_ behöver man inte skriva _att_ en gång till_?_

_so that to= så att att_


----------



## Delfinen

Eline0909 said:


> Ring mig ikväll så att (att) förneka vore omöjligt
> 
> Ring mig ikväll att förneka vore omöjligt (låter det rätt?)
> 
> Call me tonight so that to reject would be impossible


----------



## Delfinen

Hej, Eline0909!
Eftersom den andra satsen är en förklaring till den första, varför hon ska ringa, behövs_ så att_. Det första *att* motsvarar alltså *that*, det andra *att* motsvarar *to*, infinitivmärke.
Som du skriver är två _att_ inte så vackert ihop, och vi försöker skriva om vid sådana tillfällen. Ditt första förslag låter inte heller bra med verbet "vore", men jag är osäker på vad du vill ha sagt. Vad är det som ska förnekas? Vad är det telefonsamtalet ska avslöja? Menar du t ex : Ring mig ikväll så att *jag *inte kan förneka (att jag känner dig). Eller: Ring mig i kväll så att *det blir omöjligt för dem* att förneka (att?). Vem ska förneka/förnekas?


----------



## Zluim

Would it be possible to insert "det" to make it sound better? Ring mig ikväll så att det att förneka vore omöjligt.


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag måste säga att jag inte förstår vad som menas. Who is rejecting? What is being rejected?


----------



## kilton

Eline0909 said:


> Call me tonight so that to reject would be impossible



I think the issue might be that "so that to" isn't correct English. I can't think of a scenario where those three words would appear sequentially.

In English, "so that" introduces a clause. Some examples:

"Call me tonight so that we can talk."
"Call me tonight so that we can plan our trip."
"I'm going to go out tonight so that I can have some fun."

If you want to use a verb after "so that to", it would be in the present participle form rather than the "to" form:

"I studied tonight so that passing the test tomorrow will be easy."

Not:

"I studied tonight so that to pass the test tomorrow will be easy."


----------



## Eline0909

tack för alla svar! Själva texten såg jag i en dikt som hade blivit översatt till franska. Så egentligen stod det i dikten:

Viens par un si beau temps que renoncer soit impossible!

Det vore snällt om ni kunde översätta denna mening till svenska. Jag är så nyfiken på hur strukturen skulle se ut på svenska.


----------



## hanne

I think that both English and Swedish would prefer to rearrange that sentence:

"Call me tonight so (that) it will be impossible to reject", "Call me tonight so (that) I will not be able to reject".

"Ring mig i kväll så att det blir omöjligt (för dem/mig/etc.) att förneka." (this is mostly what Delfinen said already)

And then there are some other issues with the choice of words, but at least this covers the structure around "so that" - which does indeed translate as "så att", not just "så".


----------



## kilton

In English, "that" can be left out of hanne's sentences above. Is this also true in Swedish?


----------



## Delfinen

Hej, igen Eline0909! Både poesi och på franska, inte lätt med bara en så lösryckt rad. Kan du inte ge oss lite mer av dikten.  Som jag ser raden nu skulle jag gissa på: Kom i så vackert väder att tacka nej blir en omöjlighet.


----------



## hanne

Delfinen said:


> Kom i så vackert väder att tacka nej blir en omöjlighet.



Men har du ikke præcis hele balladen der?
"Kom i så vackert väder att *att(?)* tacka nej blir en omöjlighet."
Jeg _tror_ jeg kan se hvorfor du kan slippe med et "att" her, men det måste du forklare.

Og ellers er vi vel netop tilbage ved at omstrukturere sætningen til noget i stil med
"Kom i så vackert väder att det blir en omöjlighet att tacka nej."

(frågan her handler om hvordan konstruktionen ser ud omkring de to "att", ikke at oversætte linien som sådan, så jeg synes egentlig ikke vi har brug for flere linier )


----------



## Delfinen

Visst har du rätt, Hanne, att man helst skulle ha ett *att *till. Anledningen till att jag ville ha mer av dikten var för att se stilnivån, eventuella upprepningar osv. Det finns ett vacklande bruk när det gäller infintivmärket *att*:s vara eller inte vara. Ibland är det obligatoriskt (Han valde att stanna) ibland inte (Hon slapp (att) stanna). I princip håller jag fast vid vad jag skrivit tidigare: skriv om när det blir två *att* efter varandra. Men i poesi gäller ju andra regler...


----------



## hanne

Point taken - jeg tolkede frågan som at den handlede om brug i standardsvensk, og enbart var inspireret af et stykke af et digt. Om det handler om poetisk sprogbrug er det noget andet.

Eline, lad os vide om du søger det ene eller det andet .


----------

